

Ask HN: What are some good neighborhoods in NYC? - klbarry

I currently live in Ozone Park, NYC, but I'm pretty sick of it. I'm looking for a neighborhood where I can get a 1 bedroom for around $1150. I live with my girlfriend and need to be able to commute to Manhattan (lower) in 1 hr or less. Any ideas?
======
jim_h
Check on craigslist. You'll find some decent deals for 1br along the 7/r lines
in Queens. (I looked myself last month.) Just ignore all the spam, which is
about 60% of them now unfortunately. Don't open any links from the post, it's
sure to be spam or scam.

I haven't been in Ozone Park before, but since it's further away I assume the
space is also larger for the price.

Here's the craigslist link I visited almost daily last month during my search.
[http://newyork.craigslist.org/search/nfa/que?query=&srch...](http://newyork.craigslist.org/search/nfa/que?query=&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=1200&bedrooms=1&hasPic=1)

------
thinkalone
That's a tough price to get much closer to Manhattan. Stick with Queens
neighborhoods - you'll be equally closer to your work, but in a better quality
neighborhood compared to your Brooklyn options at that price. Astoria would be
my choice, even if it's just to move closer and see what it's like - the N
should get you to work in about an hour.

But, be aware that you may be more comfortable in a different situation than
me, so you might enjoy a rougher neighborhood or an older apartment in
Brooklyn as a trade-off for living within a certain distance from work.

~~~
klbarry
Thanks, Astoria is definitely awesome, it can be a little pricier though, no?

~~~
thinkalone
Looks doable to me -
[http://newyork.craigslist.org/search/hhh?query=astoria&s...](http://newyork.craigslist.org/search/hhh?query=astoria&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=1200&bedrooms=1)
The good thing is that most places that could be listed as "Astoria" will be
in a nice location, so you can concentrate on checking out the apartments
instead of worrying that you'll get stuck in a bad neighborhood. Woodside,
Sunnyside, and the other surrounding neighborhoods are nice, also.

Astoria has a lot of small, local real estate offices, so always check with
them for some options, too.

------
Samuel_Michon
Greenpoint is pretty affordable, and it's just on the other side of the
Willamsburg Bridge, so it's very close to lower Manhattan.

[http://newyork.craigslist.org/search/aap/brk?query=greenpoin...](http://newyork.craigslist.org/search/aap/brk?query=greenpoint&srchType=A&minAsk=800&maxAsk=1200&bedrooms=1)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenpoint,_Brooklyn>

~~~
klbarry
Looks cool, I never even heard of it. Gratzi

------
flannell
I know you said NYC, but I have to add Hoboken. I absolutely loved living
there 2007-2008. The Path subway was nice and reliable and terminated at World
Trade and as far as Maceys on 33rd. Here's some trivia. Hoboken has more bars
per square mile than anywhere in the US.. result!

~~~
klbarry
Food for thought, thanks! Off the top of your head, what's rent like?

~~~
flannell
We stayed at apartment block 333 River Street which was right on the Hudson,
next to the 'W'. Luckily for us the company paid for it as the rent for a
massive two bedroom apartment was about $3000 a month (2008) However, Hoboken
is a big place so I would imagine more sensible rentals further away from the
river front. It's certainly worth considering.

